# Thursday Night Football~Colts vs. Jags



## random3434 (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't have the NFL Network, thank goodness my local station is carrying the game here.

*GO COLTS! *


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 17, 2009)

*vs.*


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 17, 2009)

Can't get it here damnit. Go Colts. 
My ex inlaws from hell live in Jax. Screw em all!


----------



## xsited1 (Dec 17, 2009)

I go to football games to watch drunk people.


----------



## random3434 (Dec 17, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> I go to football games to watch drunk people.



Yeah, I bet in Arkansas that's a given ANYWHERE 24/7!


----------



## xsited1 (Dec 17, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > I go to football games to watch drunk people.
> ...



I really don't know, although I can say that's true at LSU games.  They know how to party down there.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 17, 2009)

You can always count on tox for a funny pic of a horse or mule.


----------



## elvis (Dec 17, 2009)

fucking NFL network.


----------



## Modbert (Dec 17, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> fucking NFL network.



You got a black screen too? Just happening for HD for me.


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 17, 2009)

Paulie said:


> You can always count on tox for a funny pic of a horse or mule.


 

You can count on me for pretty much anything and everything.


----------



## elvis (Dec 17, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > fucking NFL network.
> ...



no, I can't get the nfl network here.


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 17, 2009)

The Jacksonville Jaguars are pretty much the best team in Northern Florida EVER!  GOSH!


----------



## elvis (Dec 17, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> The Jacksonville Jaguars are pretty much the best team in Northern Florida EVER!  GOSH!



I don't know.  Some of those FSU teams might be a challenge for them


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 17, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > The Jacksonville Jaguars are pretty much the best team in Northern Florida EVER! GOSH!
> ...


 
North_EASTERN_ Florida.


----------



## Modbert (Dec 17, 2009)

After that play, FSU would win.


----------



## elvis (Dec 17, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



what about university of florida?  Is gainesville considered northeastern florida or no?  you know with the panhandle being involved, etc.


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 17, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...


 





I'd consider Gainesville Northcentral.

Tallahassee is Northwestern.  Pensacola is panhandle.


----------



## random3434 (Dec 17, 2009)

Ah, Daytona Beach.


Senior Year in College.


Good times, good times..................


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 17, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Ah, Daytona Beach.
> 
> 
> Senior Year in College.
> ...


 
Conception?


----------



## random3434 (Dec 17, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, Daytona Beach.
> ...



Fireman.


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 17, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...


 
I get the sense that I could make a joke using the word hose...but I seem to have joker's block.


----------



## random3434 (Dec 17, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



Like that's ever stopped you before.


----------



## random3434 (Dec 17, 2009)

This is a damn good game by the way.

Back and Forth all night long. 


But I predict a  win for the Colts.


----------



## Modbert (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## xotoxi (Dec 17, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> This is a damn good game by the way.
> 
> Back and Forth all night long.
> 
> ...


 
I predict a win for either the Colts or the Jags.

I don't predict a tie.


----------



## elvis (Dec 17, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > This is a damn good game by the way.
> ...



chickenshit


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 17, 2009)

Good game so far.  The Colts defense sucks.  If they face San Diego or New England in the playoffs they are toast.


----------



## Modbert (Dec 17, 2009)

3rd time the announcer's said that the Colts are down by 4.

Score is 31-28.


----------



## random3434 (Dec 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Good game so far.  The Colts defense sucks.  If they face San Diego or New England in the playoffs they are toast.



At least you're consistent Holmes.

You keep saying we're going to lose.

If we do lose any during the rest of the regular season, no biggie.


We will be undefeated in the playoffs, and that's all that matters.


----------



## Toro (Dec 17, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> After that play, FSU would win.



Not this year.

Go Jags!







Sorry EZ.


----------



## elvis (Dec 17, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> 3rd time the announcer's said that the Colts are down by 4.
> 
> Score is 31-28.



what quarter is it?


----------



## Toro (Dec 17, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



We're south Georgia here in Tallahassee.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 17, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Good game so far.  The Colts defense sucks.  If they face San Diego or New England in the playoffs they are toast.
> ...



Keep tell yourself that, Eeez.  You are in for a huge let down next month.


----------



## Modbert (Dec 17, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> what quarter is it?



4th.


----------



## Toro (Dec 17, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > 3rd time the announcer's said that the Colts are down by 4.
> ...



Gamecast

NFL GameCast | Indianapolis at Jacksonville | ESPN


----------



## Modbert (Dec 17, 2009)

Chargers and Titans? That will be a good game.


----------



## elvis (Dec 17, 2009)

Toro said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogbert said:
> ...



plenty of time for manning.


----------



## random3434 (Dec 17, 2009)

Touchdown Colts!


9th lead change! Wild!



5:23 to go.



(just so you know elvis)


----------



## Modbert (Dec 17, 2009)

Pathetic so called coverage on Wayne.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 17, 2009)

Like I've said before- there's game time and there's Peyton time.

Wait for it...

....wait.


----------



## Modbert (Dec 17, 2009)

And here come the refs to protect their golden goose.


----------



## elvis (Dec 17, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> And here come the refs to protect their golden goose.



they used to do that for Favre.


----------



## Modbert (Dec 17, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> they used to do that for Favre.



I could of saw this coming. Can't have the Colts lose.


----------



## elvis (Dec 17, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > they used to do that for Favre.
> ...



pats could play them in the second round, no?


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 17, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > they used to do that for Favre.
> ...



I can't see the game but I'm going to assume it was another blantant "let's help the Colts" call that we have been seeing all season.


----------



## random3434 (Dec 17, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> And here come the refs to protect their golden goose.



You sound like a broken record Dog.

You say that in EVERY Colts thread.

It's *ALWAYS *the refs fault, that's why the Colts are undefeated, you betcha!


----------



## elvis (Dec 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



pats will get another shot.


----------



## Modbert (Dec 17, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> You sound like a broken record Dog.
> 
> You say that in EVERY Colts thread.
> 
> It's *ALWAYS *the refs fault, that's why the Colts are undefeated, you betcha!



Well then, the refs should probably stop helping them every week huh?


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Dec 17, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > And here come the refs to protect their golden goose.
> ...



Thats the problem with fans that have QB envy. I listened to that shit for 16 years when Favre was getting his ass run out of the pocket in Green Bay. Take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Toro (Dec 17, 2009)

The Colts sort of remind me of the Titans last year, only different...

After week 14, the Colts are ranked 17th in defense, 17th in rush defense, 20th in pass defense, 30th in rush offense and 1st in pass offense.  Can a team ride one player all the way to the Super Bowl?  History says not, but Manning may be the best player ever.


----------



## Modbert (Dec 17, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> Thats the problem with fans that have QB envy. I listened to that shit for 16 years when Favre was getting his ass run out of the pocket in Green Bay. Take it with a grain of salt.



QB Envy? Not the least bit. 

I'd take Brady any day of the week over Peyton. ESPECIALLY in the playoffs.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 17, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Dogbert said:
> ...



Patriot fans don't suffer from QB envy ....


----------



## random3434 (Dec 17, 2009)

Toro said:


> The Colts sort of remind me of the Titans last year, only different...
> 
> After week 14, the Colts are ranked 17th in defense, 17th in rush defense, 30th in rush offense and 1st in pass offense.  Can a team ride one player all the way to the Super Bowl?  History says not, but Manning may be the best player ever.



Yes, he may just be when it's all said and done.

But that's only because the refs protect him,, it has nothing to do with hard work and talent.


----------



## elvis (Dec 17, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> > Thats the problem with fans that have QB envy. I listened to that shit for 16 years when Favre was getting his ass run out of the pocket in Green Bay. Take it with a grain of salt.
> ...



yeah peyton barely got passed brady when tom had reche caldwell and jabbar gafney, while peyton had harrison and wayne.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Dec 17, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> > Thats the problem with fans that have QB envy. I listened to that shit for 16 years when Favre was getting his ass run out of the pocket in Green Bay. Take it with a grain of salt.
> ...



Thats like saying you would take 100 dollar bill over 5 twenties. They are both great, but different. Brady has more rings, but Manning is statistically different. You put Manning in Belichick's system running Weis' offense and Peyton wins 3 rings as well.


----------



## Modbert (Dec 17, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> yeah peyton barely got passed brady when tom had reche caldwell and jabbar gafney, while peyton had harrison and wayne.



Considering the talent that Peyton has had, he should have 3 rings at least. However, he doesn't because he is like A-Rod in the playoffs.

I posted this earlier but:

Peyton Manning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Majority of his wins in the playoffs came from his SB year when they beat Rex. He was fucking horrible that year too.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Dec 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



That's because Pats fans are spoiled. Hell even I could beat a defense when I have the DC's signals on videotape n the coaches office.


----------



## elvis (Dec 17, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah peyton barely got passed brady when tom had reche caldwell and jabbar gafney, while peyton had harrison and wayne.
> ...



manning is great, but i'd put him behind Brady, Montana, and Marino.


----------



## random3434 (Dec 17, 2009)

14-0



*Another record broken, besides Dogbert's whining about Peyton. 

23 wins in a row, NFL Record. *


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Dec 17, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



Where is Favre in that discussion?


----------



## elvis (Dec 17, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogbert said:
> ...



behind all four of them.  too many picks.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 17, 2009)

35-31


----------



## Modbert (Dec 17, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> manning is great, but i'd put him behind Brady, Montana, and Marino.



He is probably the regular season MVP of the decade. However, Brady is the playoffs MVP by far.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Dec 17, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



Yet he has a ring and owns every major record a Passing QB can hold. Picks didn't really seem to slow him down a whole lot.


----------



## elvis (Dec 17, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > manning is great, but i'd put him behind Brady, Montana, and Marino.
> ...



16-0 and lose their first playoff game.


----------



## elvis (Dec 17, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > CrimsonWhite said:
> ...



Is Cy Young the best pitcher of all time?  Favre is a first-ballot HOF.  Don't get me wrong.  I'd just put him behind those four.


----------



## Modbert (Dec 17, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> 16-0 and lose their first playoff game.



That's why I would of rather seen the Pats go 15-1 and win the SB then go 16-0.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Dec 17, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > manning is great, but i'd put him behind Brady, Montana, and Marino.
> ...



Manning could still turn out to be the greatets ever. If he wins a couple of more rings, then he surpasses Brady IMO.


----------



## Modbert (Dec 17, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qwq7BYOnDrM[/ame]


----------



## Toro (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats to the Colts.  That's amazing.

They have the Jets at home and the Bills on the road.  If they play all their starters, its hard to see them lose to the Jets, and they lose to the Bills only if it is below zero and played in a snow storm.  Otherwise, they're 16-0.

But there is something about them that makes me think they are vulnerable in the playoffs.  I can see how the Chargers, Bengals and Pats might beat them.  Teams that rely too heavily on the pass and play mediocre defense generally don't win it all.  But maybe its different this time.


----------



## elvis (Dec 17, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



I don't think either one of them are as good as Joe Montana.


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 17, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > CrimsonWhite said:
> ...


 
I can think of one pick that kept him out of the SB.


----------



## Modbert (Dec 17, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> Yet he has a ring and owns every major record a Passing QB can hold. Picks didn't really seem to slow him down a whole lot.



But have to factor in how long he has played.

Trevor Hoffman has the most saves of all time by any pitcher, but I still think Rivera is the best closer ever.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Dec 17, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



Yes. That is why they named the fucking award after him.


----------



## elvis (Dec 17, 2009)

Toro said:


> Congrats to the Colts.  That's amazing.
> 
> They have the Jets at home and the Bills on the road.  If they play all their starters, its hard to see them lose to the Jets, and they lose to the Bills only if it is below zero and played in a snow storm.  Otherwise, they're 16-0.
> 
> But there is something about them that makes me think they are vulnerable in the playoffs.  I can see how the Chargers, Bengals and Pats might beat them.  Teams that rely too heavily on the pass and play mediocre defense generally don't win it all.  But maybe its different this time.



do you think the Bengals will be extra-inspired, given their situation?


----------



## Toro (Dec 17, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> > Dogbert said:
> ...



Maybe but Montana had better personnel around him though.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 17, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogbert said:
> ...




Favre takes roids.


----------



## elvis (Dec 17, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > CrimsonWhite said:
> ...



Is Hank Aaron the best offensive player in history?


----------



## Toro (Dec 17, 2009)

Manning has to be the MVP of the league this year.  Without Favre, the Vikings are 10-6.  Without Brees, the Saints are 8-8.  Without Manning, the Colts are maybe 6-10.

I think they have to put some better personnel around Manning if he's going to win a couple more rings.


----------



## elvis (Dec 17, 2009)

Toro said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > CrimsonWhite said:
> ...



is that true of 1981 and 1984?


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Dec 17, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> > Yet he has a ring and owns every major record a Passing QB can hold. Picks didn't really seem to slow him down a whole lot.
> ...



I f he only owned one record, then I could buy that argument. But he owns all of them, good and bad. You can't fault the guy for being thorough.


----------



## Toro (Dec 17, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



I think so.  Ronnie Lott was one of the best safeties of all time.  Dwight Clark was a great receiver.  Roger Craig was a great back for that system.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 17, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > CrimsonWhite said:
> ...



Have you looked at his stats lately?


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Dec 17, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



Different context. Hitters don't influence a game like a QB or a Starting pitcher.


----------



## elvis (Dec 17, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > CrimsonWhite said:
> ...



reason I asked about Young, is he holds the record for wins AND losses. 

I think Brady or Montana would have beaten Dallas in 92-94. Only reasons the packers won anything are Jerry Jones' self-destructive ego and Michael Irvin's nose.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Dec 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



Who Cy Young or Favre? Because Cy Young isn't nearly as good as he used to be, but its still hard to argue wth 511 wins in 21 years of pitching.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 17, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > CrimsonWhite said:
> ...



lol ... Cy Young's ...

His stat sheet doesn't exactly overwhelm me.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Dec 17, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



I never neg rep for comments about sports, but that is just fucked up. You just credited my Pack's Super Bowl win to Jerry Fucking Jones. Thems fightin' words.


----------



## elvis (Dec 17, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > CrimsonWhite said:
> ...



I'm a Bears fan.  I'm probably not a good judge of how good Favre is. that Fuckstain Dave Wannstedt never took that rivalry seriously.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 17, 2009)

Having watched a few Colts games this season I don't know how their fans can be confident heading into the playoffs especially with Manning's tendency to choke in the postseaon.


----------



## elvis (Dec 17, 2009)

Actually, I think the Vikings have a good shot at beating the Saints.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Dec 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



That's the problem with these best player ever lists. They never take the time or rules or anything into context. Every QB list out there is filled with QB's from the modern era. Joe Namath revolutionized the forward pass. Bart Starr was the best ball distributor that the NFL had seen before '56. Kenny Stabler led the way for guys like Randall Cunningham by showing that the QB didn't just have to stand in the pocket and take a hit. Thats just 3 guys from BAMA, there are examples throughout history. That is why I don't make lists. I just kick back with a beer and watch the game that I love and the players who make it great, no matter what Elvis thinks about them.


----------



## elvis (Dec 17, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > CrimsonWhite said:
> ...



if the vikings and colts make it, I'm rooting for Favre for the first time ever.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 17, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Actually, I think the Vikings have a good shot at beating the Saints.



Aye ... they do.  I still think New Orleans wins it all this year.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 17, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Can the Super Bowl end in a tie?


----------



## elvis (Dec 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I think the Vikings have a good shot at beating the Saints.
> ...



that'd be cool.  I like Reggie Bush.  I wish he had more playing time.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Dec 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > CrimsonWhite said:
> ...



Nope. If it happened John Madden's head would implode, especially if it were a game involving Brett Favre.


----------



## Toro (Dec 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I think the Vikings have a good shot at beating the Saints.
> ...



Minnesota has the best defense of the teams that will be in the playoffs but they can be picked apart in the passing game.  If Brees is hot and they can run the ball, then New Orleans has a good chance of winning.  Plus, I am not convinced of the Viking's coaches.


----------



## elvis (Dec 17, 2009)

Toro said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



how many losses do Vikes have?


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Dec 17, 2009)

Toro said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



The problem with the Vikes is that if the passing game starts to fail, then AP takes the ball to pound town. I can't believe I'm saying this, but I think the Vikes are better than the Saints. Saints win a playoff game between the two though. If for no other reason then because the Saints want it more.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 17, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



Dammit ... 

Well that's the only way that game can conclude without me throwing up at least a little bit.


----------



## elvis (Dec 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



a New Englander has to root for Favre in that game.  Bennedict Vinatierri, and time for a commercial Manning,  come on, Art.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 17, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



I like him too ... I wonder if he could be a feature back on another team though I doubt his body could up to that.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 17, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > CrimsonWhite said:
> ...



I really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, don't like Brett Favre.


----------



## elvis (Dec 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



you gotta think that either pierre thomas or mike bell will be somewhere else next year.  if not both of them.


----------



## elvis (Dec 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



one more really for peyton gump manning.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Dec 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



He really doesn't.


----------



## elvis (Dec 17, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



an irresponsible assumption on your part.  pure speculation.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Dec 17, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 18, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> 14-0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why did the Jaguars lose?

They didn't have Peyton.

I'm a Charger fan.....have been since 77'.

I'm happy with the QB we have now [Rivers] but we could have had Peyton. 

Ryan Leaf just didn't work out the way they thought....[heh, heh, still have his jersey hanging in my closet]


----------



## random3434 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Ryan Leaf!*


----------



## bodecea (Dec 18, 2009)

mudwhistle said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > 14-0
> ...


What a loser he was/is.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Dec 18, 2009)

"LOL! wRONG aGAIN hATERS!"

~BH


----------

